# The Official Bulls Magic Number (05-06)



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*The Official Bulls Magic Number (05-06 season)*

Now that the Bulls would have a playoff spot should the season end today, I thought I'd create the thread I updated last season. The magic number I'm calculating is to win with the best record outright--so we are not worrying about tiebreakers. I will not figure in the tiebreakers until it gets down to one other team as so much can change on a daily basis. If someone else wants to look up the info before I do, I encourage you to share.

Current record: 35-40 (7 games remaining)

Philadelphia 34-40 (8 games remaining)
Boston 31-44 (7 games remaining)
Orlando 30-44 (8 games remaining)
Toronto 26-49 (7 games remaining)

Official Magic Number as of 10:00am, 4/6
:banana: . .  8 . . :banana: 

Magic Number vs. Philadelphia = 34 + 8 - 35 + 1 =  8 
Magic Number vs. Boston = 31 + 7 - 35 + 1 =  4 
Magic Number vs. Orlando = 30 +8 - 35 + 1 =  4 

Toronto can't catch us


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Chicago, Philly, Boston, and Orlando are all off tonight (4/6).


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

rhyder, the fact you even were able to make this thread is reason for hope!

it's magic number time bulls fans!


love the scheduling quirk of celtics @ sixers friday night...but who do you cheer for?

i think boston, no?


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> rhyder, the fact you even were able to make this thread is reason for hope!
> 
> it's magic number time bulls fans!
> 
> ...


I'll be wearing my green to work tomorrow.

Unless we really tank, Boston and Orlando shouldn't have a chance at catching us. If we're in a situation that allows them to, we probably won't be in the hunt at that point ourselves. It's going to be three out of us, Philly, Indiana, and Milwaukee unless something really strange occurs.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I believe I heard last night that we own the tiebreaker with Philly



I'll also add here that in addition to wanting to make the playoffs, I am hoping the Bulls can close out the regular season at least 5-2, so we can finish at or above .500


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> I believe I heard last night that we own the tiebreaker with Philly


They did say that in the broadcast, but I believe he should have said "we own the tiebreaker [for now]." 

If Philly beats us on Saturday, then the series will be at 2-2. I think conference record is the next tiebreaker after that, but the order in which tiebreakers are decided is a bit hazy in my memory.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Rhyder said:


> They did say that in the broadcast, but I believe he should have said "we own the tiebreaker [for now]."
> 
> If Philly beats us on Saturday, then the series will be at 2-2. I think conference record is the next tiebreaker after that, but the order in which tiebreakers are decided is a bit hazy in my memory.



In the broadcast they did say that if we beat Philly last night, no matter what if we tied them at the end of the season, we would have the tiebreaker. Considering the frequent ineptitude of our broadcasting team, I don't know how much faith to put into that.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> In the broadcast they did say that if we beat Philly last night, no matter what if we tied them at the end of the season, we would have the tiebreaker. Considering the frequent ineptitude of our broadcasting team, I don't know how much faith to put into that.


If conference record is indeed the next tiebreaker, then we would have it locked up against Philly.

Philadelphia conference record: 18-26 (8 conference games remaining)
Chicago conference record: 24-21 (7 conference games remaining)

Philly could still finish with a better conference record, but they could not finish with a better conference record and tie the Bulls in terms of overall record. It's mathematically impossible.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

I hope its not division record that is the tie breaker, we are an awful 4-12.

Anyone want to figure out the magic number for the Knicks clinching the NBA's worst record


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Rhyder said:


> If conference record is indeed the next tiebreaker, then we would have it locked up against Philly.
> 
> Philadelphia conference record: 18-26 (8 conference games remaining)
> Chicago conference record: 24-21 (7 conference games remaining)
> ...


So with all that being said, is our magic number actually 7 right now?


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> I believe I heard last night that we own the tiebreaker with Philly
> 
> 
> 
> I'll also add here that in addition to wanting to make the playoffs, I am hoping the Bulls can close out the regular season at least 5-2, so we can finish at or above .500


The Bulls are 35-40. Wouldn't they have to go 6-1? 

Not to be too pedantic...


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> So with all that being said, is our magic number actually 7 right now?


If we hold the tiebreaker no matter what, then yes. However, I'll err on the side of caution until I'm 100% positive.

I can probably look all that stuff up over the weekend.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

We pretty much have the tiebreakers locked up against Philly and Indiana, as if they own the tiebreaker against us, we are out of the playoff picture anyhow, except in a situation where Milwaukee completely bombs/Indiana/Philly completely bomb out. So if we tie with Indiana/Philly, we'll pretty much have the tiebreaker.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


> The Bulls are 35-40. Wouldn't they have to go 6-1?
> 
> Not to be too pedantic...


you're right. my bad.


----------



## 7RINGS? (Sep 28, 2004)

The Bulls have a few magic numbers: 5 , 7 , 9 & 12 !!! :biggrin: ( think about it ).GO BULLS!!!!


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

EDIT: Whoops, wrong thread


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: The Official Bulls Magic Number (05-06 season)*

Official Magic Number as of 9:00am, 4/7
:banana: . .  8 . . :banana: 

Magic Number vs. Philadelphia =  8 
Magic Number vs. Boston =  4 
Magic Number vs. Orlando =  4


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Game of the night*
*Boston* @ *Philadelphia* :starwars: 

--------------------

*Other games of interest*

*Washington* @ Atlanta
*Milwaukee* @ Memphis
*Indiana* @ NY
Detroit @ *Orlando*

--------------------

*Night off*

*Chicago*


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Rhyder said:


> *Game of the night*
> *Boston* @ *Philadelphia* :starwars:
> 
> --------------------
> ...


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: The Official Bulls Magic Number (05-06 season)*

Boston Wins over Philly :biggrin: 
Washington loses :biggrin: 
Indiana loses to NY :biggrin: (playoffs more important than possibly losing lottery balls)
Milwaukee loses :biggrin: 
Orlando Wins  

--------------------

Official Magic Number as of 12:30am, 4/8
7 games remaining

:banana: . .  7 . . :banana: 

Magic Number vs. Philadelphia =  7 
Magic Number vs. Boston =  4 
Magic Number vs. Orlando =  4


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Game of the night (4/8)*

*Philadelphia* @ *Chicago*

--------------------

*Other games of interest (4/8)*

Miami @ *Washington*

--------------------

*Night off*

*Milwaukee*
*Indiana*
*Boston*
*Orlando*


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

We now officially control our own destiny with Philly losing tonight.


----------



## Jonathan (Feb 24, 2005)

Rhyder said:


> We now officially control our own destiny with Philly losing tonight.


We did, anyway, since, you know, we have a game against them.


----------



## r1terrell23 (Feb 11, 2006)

GO BULLS!!!!!!!!!!!! :clap:


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: The Official Bulls Magic Number (05-06 season)*

Philly wins over Chicago 
Washington loses :biggrin:

--------------------

Official Magic Number as of 11:30pm, 4/8
6 games remaining

:banana: . .  7 . . :banana: 

Magic Number vs. Philadelphia =  7 
Magic Number vs. Boston =  4 
Magic Number vs. Orlando =  4


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Game of the night (4/9)*

*Indiana* @ Detroit

--------------------

*Other games of interest (4/9)*

New Jersey @ *Milwaukee*
New York @ *Boston*
*Orlando* @ Miami

--------------------

*Night off*

*Washington*
*Philadelphia*
*Chicago*


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

updating:

*Pacers LOSE* to Detroit 98-73

*Bucks LOSE* to New Jersey 95-83

*Celts LOSE* to New York 101-86


and the Magic are UP on the HEAT 67-48 in the third.



(oh, and PHIL MICKELSON just won the MASTERS for the second time!!!!)


:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> (oh, and PHIL MICKELSON just won the MASTERS for the second time!!!!)
> 
> 
> :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:



BOO YAH! for southpaws everywere.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> updating:
> 
> *Pacers LOSE* to Detroit 98-73
> 
> ...


Hmmm. I 'd like the Knicks to start losing again but they play Indiana tomorrow and Milwaukee on Friday. Portland's going to end up with the worse record anyway, but still.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

narek said:


> Hmmm. I 'd like the Knicks to start losing again but they play Indiana tomorrow and Milwaukee on Friday. Portland's going to end up with the worse record anyway, but still.


The Bobcats did us right today by winning. Those guys are still playing really hard. They're not tanking at all. So I hope they win one more than the Knicks this year. 

You're right, Portland is rolling over and playing dead. Since they are rumored to want local boy Morrison, they might not even be a threat to our draft plans even if they get a pick above us.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> You're right, Portland is rolling over and playing dead. Since they are rumored to want local boy Morrison, they might not even be a threat to our draft plans even if they get a pick above us.


Still wouldn't like to take that chance though.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: The Official Bulls Magic Number (05-06 season)*

Indiana loses to Detroit :biggrin:
Milwaukee loses to New Jersey :biggrin:
Boston loses to New York :biggrin:
Orlando beats Miami 

--------------------

Official Magic Number as of 11:30pm, 4/9
6 games remaining

:banana: . .  7 . . :banana: 

Magic Number vs. Philadelphia =  7 
Magic Number vs. Orlando =  4 
Magic Number vs. Boston =  3 

It is confirmed that we hold the tiebreaker if we tie with only Philly. However, that may not be the case if we end in a three-way tie, so I'm leaving the magic number at 7.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

There does seem a possibility that if three teams tie in the 7th, 8th, and 9th spots where Philly gets in and the Bulls do not, even though we hold the two-way tiebreaker against Philly no matter what.

The tiebreaker system as taken from another post:

*TWO-WAY TIES*

1. Results of games against each other.
2. Better winning percentage within own division (only if tied teams are in same division).
3. Better winning percentage within own conference.
4. Better winning percentage against playoff opponents in own conference.
5. Better winning percentage against playoff opponents in opposite conference.
6. Better point differential between offense and defense.


*MORE THAN TWO TEAMS TIED*

1. If applicable, division champions must be determined first.
2. Best cumulative winning percentage in total games involving all teams tied.
3. Best winning percentage within own division (only if tied teams are in same division).
4. Best winning percentage within own conference.
5. Best winning percentage against playoff opponents in own conference.
6. Best point differential between offense and defense.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Philly has a slightly tougher schedule. You guys should be able to hold on to the 8th seed.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: The Official Bulls Magic Number (05-06 season)*

Orlando beats Atlanta 
Philadelphia beats Washington 
Indiana beats New York 

--------------------

Official Magic Number as of 12:00am, 4/11
6 games remaining

:banana: . .  7 . . :banana: 

Magic Number vs. Philadelphia =  7 
Magic Number vs. Orlando =  4 
Magic Number vs. Boston =  3 

It is confirmed that we hold the tiebreaker if we tie with only Philly. However, that may not be the case if we end in a three-way tie, so I'm leaving the conservative magic number until things get closer.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/

Sixers inch past Bulls in race for No. 8 spot

The 76ers beat the Wizards 105-97 Monday to move in front of Chicago in the East playoff race.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: The Official Bulls Magic Number (05-06 season)*

Chicago beats New Jersey :worship: 

--------------------

Official Magic Number as of 1:00am, 4/12
5 games remaining

:banana: . .  6 . . :banana: 

Magic Number vs. Philadelphia =  6 
Magic Number vs. Orlando =  3 
Magic Number vs. Boston =  2 

It is confirmed that we hold the tiebreaker if we tie with only Philly. However, that may not be the case if we end in a three-way tie, so I'm leaving the conservative magic number until things get closer.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: The Official Bulls Magic Number (05-06 season)*

Chicago beats Atlanta :worship: 
Orlando beats Toronto 
Indiana beats Boston 
Philly beats New Jersey 
Milwaukee beats Washington  & :worship:

--------------------

Official Magic Number as of 10:00am, 4/13
4 games remaining

:banana: . .  5 . . :banana: 

Magic Number vs. Philadelphia =  5 
Magic Number vs. Orlando =  2 
Magic Number vs. Boston =  0 

Boston is officially eliminated from the playoffs

It is confirmed that we hold the tiebreaker if we tie with only Philly. However, that may not be the case if we end in a three-way tie, so I'm leaving the conservative magic number until things get closer.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

buh-bye boston! :wave: 


only game of note tonight is

Magic @ Spurs 


i can't imagine san antonio lying down at home like the nets last night (that was shameful) - so hopefully the magic gets their asses kicked tonight. spurs definitely have something to play for:

_A loss by San Antonio would also allow Detroit (63-15) to clinch the league's best record and have home-court advantage throughout the playoffs, including the Finals. 
_


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

orlando wins...magics will not die.




:|


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: The Official Bulls Magic Number (05-06 season)*

Orlando beats San Antonio 

--------------------

Official Magic Number as of 10:00pm, 4/13
4 games remaining

:banana: . .  5 . . :banana: 

Magic Number vs. Philadelphia =  5 
Magic Number vs. Orlando =  2 

It is confirmed that we hold the tiebreaker if we tie with Philly. However, Philly might get in ahead of us and leave us the odd man out in the case that there is a three or more team tie. I'll leave the conservative magic number until things get closer and it's easier to play out all the scenerios.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Game of the night (4/14)*

*Washington* @ *Chicago*

--------------------

*Other games of interest (4/14)*

*Philadelphia* @ Miami
*Milwaukee* @ New York
Minnesota @ *Indiana*

--------------------

*Night off*

*Orlando*


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: The Official Bulls Magic Number (05-06 season)*

Chicago beats Washington :worship:
Philadelphia loses to Miami :worship:
Milwaukee beats New York 
Indiana beats Minnesota 

--------------------

Official Magic Number as of 11:30pm, 4/14
3 games remaining

:banana: . .  3 . . :banana: 

Magic Number vs. Philadelphia =  3 
Magic Number vs. Orlando =  1 

It is confirmed that we hold the tiebreaker if we tie with Philly. However, Philly might get in ahead of us and leave us the odd man out in the case that there is a three or more team tie. I'll leave the conservative magic number until things get closer and it's easier to play out all the scenerios.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: The Official Bulls Magic Number (05-06 season)*



Rhyder said:


> Chicago beats Washington :worship:
> Philadelphia loses to Miami :worship:
> Milwaukee beats New York
> Indiana beats Minnesota
> ...


There is no scenario in which we are in a tie with Philly, 3 team, 4 team, or 5 team tie, no matter what the other team/teams added are that Philly would get in over us. There is absolutely no scenario in which the Sixers have the tiebreaker OVER ANYONE.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Game of the night (4/15)*

*Philadelphia* @ *Orlando*

--------------------

*Other games of interest (4/15)*

*Indiana* @ Charlotte
Atlanta @ *Milwaukee*

--------------------

*Night off*

*Washington*
*Chicago*


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: The Official Bulls Magic Number (05-06 season)*



sloth said:


> There is no scenario in which we are in a tie with Philly, 3 team, 4 team, or 5 team tie, no matter what the other team/teams added are that Philly would get in over us. There is absolutely no scenario in which the Sixers have the tiebreaker OVER ANYONE.


Let me check it out.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Orlando only gets in if Bulls go 0-3, Sixers go 1-2, and Magic go 3-0.

That would make the series record at:

Bulls 4-4
Magic 5-3
Sixers 3-5

Thus putting the Magic in the playoffs.

We just need to win basically and were in, since I don't expect Philly to win out.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: The Official Bulls Magic Number (05-06 season)*



Rhyder said:


> Let me check it out.


never mind, I made a mistake earlier.

Milwaukee 6-1
Washington 2-5
Philly 3-5

That is the only tiebreaker scenario that Philly wins.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hold up, more mistakes.

Bucks/Wizards/Indiana/Philly tie, Philly is odd man out.

Philly/Indiana/Wizards, Philly is odd man out.

Philly/Wizards, Philly is odd man out. 

But assuming MIL beats WIZ, than I think under any other Washington/Philly tie scenario, Philly would get in.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Philadelphia vs.*
Washington 2-2
Indiana 1-2
Milwaukee 1-3
Chicago 2-2
Orlando 1-2 (1 game remaining)

* Chicago vs.*
Washington 2-2
Indiana 2-2
Milwaukee 2-2
Orlando 2-1 (1 game remaining)
Philadelphia 2-2

*MORE THAN TWO TEAMS TIED

1. If applicable, division champions must be determined first.
2. Best cumulative winning percentage in total games involving all teams tied.
3. Best winning percentage within own division (only if tied teams are in same division).
4. Best winning percentage within own conference.
5. Best winning percentage against playoff opponents in own conference.
6. Best point differential between offense and defense.*

Since Philadelphia does not have a better record vs. any teams fighting for the 8th spot than do the Bulls, we are tied 2-2 in the series, and because the Bulls own the better conference record than does Philadelphia, Philadelphia has to have a better record than the Bulls to beat them out of a spot. We can lower the magic number down 1 vs. Philadelphia.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: The Official Bulls Magic Number (05-06 season)*

Chicago beats Washington :worship:
Philadelphia loses to Miami :worship:
Milwaukee beats New York 
Indiana beats Minnesota 

--------------------

Official Magic Number as of 11:30pm, 4/14
3 games remaining

:banana: . .  2 . . :banana: 

Magic Number vs. Philadelphia =  2 
Magic Number vs. Orlando =  1 

Since Philadelphia does not have a better record vs. any teams fighting for the 8th spot than do the Bulls, we are tied 2-2 in the series, and because the Bulls own the better conference record than does Philadelphia, Philadelphia has to have a better record than the Bulls to beat them out of a spot. We can lower the magic number down 1 vs. Philadelphia.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Rhyder said:


> *Game of the night (4/15)*
> 
> *Philadelphia* @ *Orlando*
> 
> ...


Just to keep everything in order since I guess I'm anal retentive.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Supposing one of either Indy or Milwaukee loses tonight, and we win tomorrow and go into a tie with them.....does anyone know what the tie breakers would look like? Rhyder? Sloth?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

here is the conflict for me. i want orlando to lose (and lose badly) so they are completely eliminated. i also don't want the sixers to win for obvious reasons. but if i have to "pick a poison" today i say: SIXERS win and we are still .5 games up on them and in sole possession of 8th. no? anybody? bueller?


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> here is the conflict for me. i want orlando to lose (and lose badly) so they are completely eliminated. i also don't want the sixers to win for obvious reasons. but if i have to "pick a poison" today i say: SIXERS win and we are still .5 games up on them and in sole possession of 8th. no? anybody? bueller?


Tough call, but I think I might agree with you. 

Realistically, Orlando has almost no chance of getting in, as Sloth has pointed out, so I'm not too too worried about that. However, I think I'd just feel better if the Magic would lose some of their momentum before they play us, and if they were officially eliminated, I'd imagine a lot of the wind would be sucked out of their sails when they play us, which is very good news, since they've probably been the best team in the east over the last 2-3 weeks, and the thought of us pitting Sweets and Luke Schenscher up against a motivated Dwight Howard makes me a little queasy.

And when you consider that we'll be playing a Miami team that's playing it's first game since locking up the #2 seed on Sunday, I think we'd actually have decent chances of winning out the rest of our games if we got to play both Miami and Orlando right after their regular seasons officially stopped having any meaning. 

The only thing that would make me a think twice about it is if Philly had a really easy schedule from here on out, which I'll have to check.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Alright, I just checked and for the rest of the season Philly has:

@Orlando
New Jersey
Charlotte

Which, isn't a necessarily easy schedule, but not hard enough to make me feel comfortable that Philly has no shot at winning out the rest of the way, which makes me a little less confident when deciding who to root for tonight in the Philly Magic game. NJ pretty much has the 3 seed locked up, having been dogging it lately and just recently got their lunch handed back to them by the Sixers last week, and Charlotte is.......Charlotte. Both of those games are pretty winnable.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> here is the conflict for me. i want orlando to lose (and lose badly) so they are completely eliminated. i also don't want the sixers to win for obvious reasons. but if i have to "pick a poison" today i say: SIXERS win and we are still .5 games up on them and in sole possession of 8th. no? anybody? bueller?


I'd rather have a magic number of 1 vs. both teams than have one team be eliminated and have a magic number of 2 against Philly. Even if Orlando loses tonight, I think they are still going to play tough to finish out the season to continue their statement. I don't think Orlando being eliminated from the playoffs is going to make them any easier to beat when we play them.

A magic number of 1 vs. both Philly and Orlando means all we need is one more victory with three games left to play to guarantee playoffs.

I'm rooting for Orlando tonight.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

rosenthall said:


> Supposing one of either Indy or Milwaukee loses tonight, and we win tomorrow and go into a tie with them.....does anyone know what the tie breakers would look like? Rhyder? Sloth?


I started doing the six-team analysis last night, but realized as I were doing it that 6 teams creates a lot of different scenerios (2-way, 3-way, or more-way ties) that is difficult to look at. If someone else wants to do the work, more power to them, but realize you have to look at all the following situations:

6 choose 2
6 choose 3
6 choose 4
6 choose 5
6 choose 6

Also realize, that a few of the six teams have games remaining against one another, so that creates a few more scenerios.

I'm surprise that ESPN hasn't done an hour-long show to analyze this. I certainly would be glued to the TV.

It would be much easier to do if there were only 4 teams left, which could happen as soon as a couple of days. Right now, I'll take a look as the games play out, meaning I'll take a look at the tiebreaker scenerios each day using a "if the season ended today" mindset.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hope Philly loses, simple as that. Then a Magic Win/Us Win and Orlando's eliminated, and a Philly loss/Us Win and they are eliminated also. 

Asuuming this scenario, where we only win 1 game the rest of the way, and Philly goes 2-1. We'd be tied, but have the tiebreaker.

Now Philly wouldn't be officially eliminated from the playoffs, we would have just clinched our spot. A lot can happen still. But then it would come down to Philly/Washington for the final spot.

In the scenario where we go 1-2, Philly 2-1, and Washington 0-3, this is how it would play out.

In this scenario, the Sixers would get the 8th spot, and us the 7th. With Washington looking out.

Its very interesting how the Wizards doing poorly against us and the bucks could be their poison, even with the Sixers doing poorly against the Bucks this year, if the Bucks beat the Wizards in the upcoming game, Philly still has the tiebreaker.

In the case where we win on Sunday, but everyone else loses, and we have a 4 way tie, this is how it plays out.

Indiana 6-6
Chicago 7-5
Washington 4-7 or 2-8
Milwaukee 6-5 or 7-4

So if Milwaukee beats Washington and it ends in a 4 way tie than:

5. Milwaukee
6. Chicago
7. Indiana
8. Washington

if Milwaukee loses to Washington and it ends in a 4 way tie than:

5. Chicago
6. Milwaukee
7. Indiana
8. Washington

Either way, Washington and Indiana are the losers, and Chicago and Milwaukee are the winners, and take on opponents that they can reasonably expect to take a series against, then Bulls gain momentum from their first series, and ride it all the way to the championship .


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

see i'm pretty confident bulls can win in miami tomorrow. bulls got mojomomentum on their side and miami clinched and should be resting guys.

orlando is hot. they just beat the spurs in texas and it's not like the spurs weren't trying - they were.

i personally would feel a whole lot better if orlando just LOSES tonight and we can stick a fork in them. i also think we can capitalize on that negative momentum and win there on monday. plus let's just get payback for the meltdown in chicago a few weeks ago. 

(i really think the bulls can win out).

so my conflict remains. orlando wins tonight and it's magic #1 v. both them and philly. i totally get that stance. and orlando loses tonight and they're done, and that's a good thing too.

it is a tough call.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

We just need a Chicago win or a Magic loss to avoid the Magic getting in. Heck, if we go 0-3, Sixers go 0-3, and Magic go 3-0, we still get in over the Magic. I'd rather distance ourselves from the Sixers more so than the Magic, if Sixers lose today, a win in the Miami, Orlando, or Toronto game would clinch a playoff berth for the Bulls, but like I posted earlier, that just would make Orlando eliminated, Philly would still be in the hunt in a Chicago tying with both Washington and Philly scenario (philly 2-1, washington 0-3, bulls 1-2). Which would give us the 7th and the Sixers the 8th.

Now if Indiana dropped their last 3 also (impossible for this scenario for Bucks to lose all 3) than this is how it would play out.

Indiana 6-5
Washington 5-7
Chicago 7-5
Philly 5-6

Thus making the playoffs shape up as

6. Chicago
7. Indiana
8. Philly
--------
9. Washington

Us and Milwaukee have the holy grail of the lower seeding tiebreakers.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> so my conflict remains. orlando wins tonight and it's magic #1 v. both them and philly. i totally get that stance. and orlando loses tonight and they're done, and that's a good thing too.
> 
> it is a tough call.


As *sloth!* has said, I don't think there is an existing scenario where the Magics get in the play-offs over us. Even if they win out, we own the tie-breakers. Only way Orlando can hurt us is to beat us and lose to Philly. If we lose the rest of our games, and the Phillies win the rest of theirs, we stay home.

The 76er needs to lose!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Yup, even if we go 0-3, and the Magic go 3-0, they have to depend on the Sixers losing 1 game to New Jersey/Charlotte, if Philly won them both, were out (ha, like were going to be in this situation), and if Philly loses both, we still get in. Slim pickings for the Magic, and we are going to win out anyhow, so no sweating it.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: The Official Bulls Magic Number (05-06 season)*

Philadelphia loses to Orlando :worship:
Indiana loses to Charlotte in OT :worship:
Milwaukee loses to Atlanta :worship:

--------------------

Official Magic Number as of 12:30am, 4/16
3 games remaining

:banana: . .  1 . . :banana: 

Magic Number vs. Philadelphia =  1 
Magic Number vs. Orlando =  1 

As sloth pointed out,

Philadelphia vs.
-Chicago 2-2
-Orlando 1-3
*-Overall 3-5*

Chicago vs.
-Orlando 2-1 (1 game remaining)
-Philadelphia 2-2
*-Overall 5-3 or 4-4*

Orlando vs.
-Chicago 1-2 (1 game remaining)
-Philadelphia 3-1
*-Overall 5-3 or 4-4*

However, that only covers the bottom three teams fighting to get in scenerio. Washington, Indiana, and Milwaukee could finish in a tie that would make it a 4 or more way. I don't want to look at all the scenerios, so I'll leave Orlando's magic number at 1. Best thing to do is just take care of business and win 1 game. Then it has no chance at mattering in terms of making the playoffs vs. not. If we do lose tomorrow, then I'll probably take the time to work more out.

Since Philadelphia does not have a better record vs. any teams fighting for the 8th spot than do the Bulls, we are tied 2-2 in the series, and because the Bulls own the better conference record than does Philadelphia, Philadelphia has to have a better record than the Bulls to beat them out of a spot. We can lower the magic number down 1 vs. Philadelphia.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: The Official Bulls Magic Number (05-06 season)*



Rhyder said:


> Philadelphia loses to Orlando :worship:
> Indiana loses to Charlotte in OT :worship:
> Milwaukee loses to Atlanta :worship:
> 
> ...


So if we win tomorrow, we clinch!

Bananas!

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Game of the night (4/16)*

*Chicago* @ Miami

--------------------

*Other games of interest (4/16)*

Cleveland @ *Washington*

--------------------

*Night off*

*Orlando*
*Indiana*
*Milwaukee*
*Philadelphia*


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: The Official Bulls Magic Number (05-06 season)*

Chicago beats Miami :worship: :worship: :worship: 

--------------------

Official Magic Number as of 5:30pm, 4/16

:banana: . .  0 . . :banana: 

Magic Number vs. Philadelphia =  0 
Magic Number vs. Orlando =  0 

Bulls clinch a playoff berth!


----------

